# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Even een weekje zonder

## John_Swain

Misschien is dit gewoon een hele domme vraag die ik nu gaat stellen.
maar ja ook domme vragen zijn er om gesteld te worden zeg ik altijd maar.

ik en mijn vriendin wonen nu al 2 jaar samen.
tot heden gaat dit helemaal perfect naar mijn weten.

Echter begin ik een beetje heimwee te krijgen naar de tijden toen ik nog alleen woonde.

dus voordat ik acties ga ondernemen vraag ik mij af.

Ik zal weleens een weekje op vakantie willen gaan zonder mijn vriendin,
Of gewoon een weekje zonder mijn vriendin.

Is dit vreemd?

----------


## sietske763

@john, ik heb dat gevoel totaal niet, geniet van alle dingen die we samen doen, zelfs samen boodschappen doen is geweldig.
en ik woon ruim 6 jaar samen en als ik m wat minder zie heb ik gewoon een beetje heimwee.

----------


## Ronald68

Ik ken dat gevoel ook niet, maar kan ook slecht alleen zijn. Eens per jaar loopt ze de 4-daagse in Nijmegen, maar op vrijdag sta ik altijd al een uur voor de trein aan komt te wachten op het perron.

----------


## christel1

Ja, ik heb een lat-relatie dus voor mij is het elke week er een paar dagen met en een paar dagen zonder. Soms haat ik het om terug naar huis te gaan, naar de kinderen en soms heb ik een opgelucht gevoel (omdat het dat weekend net niet goed ging), dus begrijp ik je wel, en als ik bij de kinderen ben en het wordt me eens te veel dan ga ik even wandelen met mijn hond en mijn mp3 speler op, de natuur in en uitwaaien....

----------


## dotito

@ John,

Ook ik ken dat gevoel niet, maar vreemd vind ik het zo ook nog niet, misschien heb je gewoon behoefte om even alleen te zijn. Ik persoonlijk heb het nooit gehad dat gevoel, en ik ben ook al bijna 14 jaar samen met mijn partner.
Kan me ook niet inbeelden dat we ieder apart op reis zouden gaan(tenzij voor werk).
Maar je hebt natuurlijk van die koppels die liever alleen zijn, of even tussen uit willen gaan.
Iedereen is natuurlijk ook weer anders hé!

----------


## Elisabeth9

John Swain: ik vindt het niet vreemd....als situatie's je gaan benauwen dan is het goed om eens even een weekje alleen of met een vriend er van door te gaan...kijken of je dat bevalt....als mens zijn we allemaal anders en hebben we andere ideeen...bespreek het met je partner...als je het goed uitlegt dan kan ze dat wellicht begrijpen....je bent nog jong dus dat moet gewoon kunnen....

ik vindt het hèèrlijk om op mijzelf te zijn....of om te latten als er een nieuw vriend is....ik heb behoefte aan ruimte....doe datgene wat goed is voor jou..ga ontdekken hoe dat voelt als je een week weg bent....je relatie kan dan weer spannender zijn, of je mist haar in het begin al meteen...ik ben benieuwd....Succes ermee....groeten Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

ha john,
heb net je andere post gelezen in een nieuw topic van jou,
nu snap ik wel dat je er even tussenuit wil zonder vriendin, maar ik vraag mezelf af of dat het wel helpt, het kan ook vluchtgedrag zijn(met ander topic van jou in mn gedachten)vluchtgedrag ontstaat als je uit een situatie wil maar als je terugkomt is de situatie niet opgelost......
ik denk; als jij even zelf weg wilt dat dat goed is maar onderneem ook alvast wat stappen(hulp ed) voor als je terugkomt!
gr en veel sterkte

----------

